# This one is for jack he called me out



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Left orange beach boggy point boat ramp 545 sat. Knew there was a thunder bumper off shore got out about 25 to 30 sort of hung out and watched the lighting for a while decided to skirt to the east got rough for the next 10 then hammered on to 60 got to my deep drop fishing grounds staying just east of weather felt great never broke a sweet until 1:00 then it Broke up and started getting hot we were about done then anyway ran back to around 45 to 50 dropped down 300 to 340 picked up a quick limit of red snapper and some assorted other things Stared back in a cross wind got beat a bit and wet got back to ramp back in Tuscaloosa about 10 pm did not catch any big fish think it was because the over cast y’all guys that are deep dropping will know what I’m talking about and my yellow edge spots were over run with dogfish!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> View attachment 1080327


Oh and Mr Jim counting those snapper there were 3 of us 😆


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice box of fish !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

What about the ones counting the golden tiles? Can you have four per or twenty? If anyone can clarify.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wilson,
i must admit, that there is a hellofa box of fish. way to go, buddy.
and the limit, as somebody questioned, is 8 per person or 20 fish aggregate. looks like a limit to me. good job, y'all.
jack


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

OK, I'm a little confused by the punctuation. You left OB at 0545, got back to OB at some time, and all the way to Tuscaloosa by car/truck 10pm?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

O-SEA-D said:


> What about the ones counting the golden tiles? Can you have four per or twenty? If anyone can clarify.


20 per person or ag limit we were way under


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

OldMan-theSea said:


> OK, I'm a little confused by the punctuation. You left OB at 0545, got back to OB at some time, and all the way to Tuscaloosa by car/truck 10pm?


Sorry we left boat ramp at 545 am and I got back to t town at 10 pm it’s not a fun ride home But I make it work I like to drink coffee and sing when I’m by myself!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Sorry we left boat ramp at 545 am and I got back to t town at 10 pm it’s not a fun ride home But I make it work I like to drink coffee and sing when I’m by myself!


I also drink a lot of coffee and sing when I'm driving by myself or with folks, but I never intentionally drive towards T Town. Been there for a few games and y'all are just a inhospitable bunch. No couth to ya.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> wilson,
> i must admit, that there is a hellofa box of fish. way to go, buddy.
> and the limit, as somebody questioned, is 8 per person or 20 fish aggregate. looks like a limit to me. good job, y'all.
> jack


Wish the dogfish were not so bad on my yellow edge spots and I could not get over to the west enough to get the long tail sea bass spot we call Woodstock crappie lol Catch a lot of snows and yellow edge over there but it is what it is gota do what you can do but didn’t tear to much up and got some buddy’s some fish. I make a turn close to Thomasvile Al says salma 30 miles and makes me want to swing by and hang out with you I may just have to swing by one day and scoop you up and we go fishing!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> I also drink a lot of coffee and sing when I'm driving by myself or with folks, but I never intentionally drive towards T Town. Been there for a few games and y'all are just a inhospitable bunch. No couth to ya.


You are right I don’t like it here but been here most of my life and it’s where the job is and the wife is from west green al and she has (we have1800 acres )so I will keep dragging a sled down there I do wish I could live down there but then again I might get board fishing and want to move back for the murdering critters!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> You are right I don’t like it here but been here most of my life and it’s where the job is and the wife is from west green al and she has (we have1800 acres )so I will keep dragging a sled down there I do wish I could live down there but then again I might get board fishing and want to move back for the murdering critters!


Call me and I'll help ya live down here.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> Wish the dogfish were not so bad on my yellow edge spots and I could not get over to the west enough to get the long tail sea bass spot we call Woodstock crappie lol Catch a lot of snows and yellow edge over there but it is what it is gota do what you can do but didn’t tear to much up and got some buddy’s some fish. I make a turn close to Thomasvile Al says salma 30 miles and makes me want to swing by and hang out with you I may just have to swing by one day and scoop you up and we go fishing!


you don't want to come to selmalia unless you have a gun. lol.
seriously, i'd love to fish with y'all. i can show you how to catch the bigger fish. lol.
i'll shoot you a pm sometime today,.
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Heck of a good job, load of good fish there!!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice box of fish!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a mess of fish! You towed your boat from Tuscaloosa? What kind of boat are you running?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> Sorry we left boat ramp at 545 am and I got back to t town at 10 pm it’s not a fun ride home But I make it work I like to drink coffee and sing when I’m by myself!





Corpsman said:


> That's a mess of fish! You towed your boat from Tuscaloosa? What kind of boat are you running?


25 foot w\a


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I would have that thing in storage down here. Used to keep mine at J&M for $50/month.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> I would have that thing in storage down here. Used to keep mine at J&M for $50/month.


If I got to come down more often I would but I never really Know when Im going get to. Also I have a shop here I keep it in and like to go over every thing very well before I head down.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Holly cow, Some good eatings right there


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Left orange beach boggy point boat ramp 545 sat. Knew there was a thunder bumper off shore got out about 25 to 30 sort of hung out and watched the lighting for a while decided to skirt to the east got rough for the next 10 then hammered on to 60 got to my deep drop fishing grounds staying just east of weather felt great never broke a sweet until 1:00 then it Broke up and started getting hot we were about done then anyway ran back to around 45 to 50 dropped down 300 to 340 picked up a quick limit of red snapper and some assorted other things Stared back in a cross wind got beat a bit and wet got back to ramp back in Tuscaloosa about 10 pm did not catch any big fish think it was because the over cast y’all guys that are deep dropping will know what I’m talking about and my yellow edge spots were over run with dogfish!


We were out there also pretty much in the storm. Caught a few tile and one yellow edge. Were yall drifting or spotlocked while deep deep dropping?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

4hooks said:


> We were out there also pretty much in the storm. Caught a few tile and one yellow edge. Were yall drifting or spotlocked while deep deep dropping?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Drifting have no spot lock gota do it old school haha!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> Drifting have no spot lock gota do it old school haha!


Pe


4hooks said:


> We were out there also pretty much in the storm. Caught a few tile and one yellow edge. Were yall drifting or spotlocked while deep deep dropping?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


there was some pretty impressive lighting in that thing in the morning I would hate to have been dead in it


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

4hooks said:


> We were out there also pretty much in the storm. Caught a few tile and one yellow edge. Were yall drifting or spotlocked while deep deep dropping?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


We’re the dogfish bad on you in the yellow edge depth they were worst I have seen them on us


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wilson,
that species of shark, so i've heard, runs in packs.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> wilson,
> that species of shark, so i've heard, runs in packs.
> jack


I don’t dought that probably how they got that name aggravating little bastards my thumb is still sore from just getting scratched buy one of those spiny shits


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> We’re the dogfish bad on you in the yellow edge depth they were worst I have seen them on us


Yes the lighting was bad. We were in the clear one min the next thing we were pretty much surrounded! Yes caught several dog fish while trying for yellow edge! I was on a friend's boat he has spot lock. First time trying it for deep dropping. Didn't catch much at all hence the question to you if yall were drifting. Don't think we will be using spot lock again while deep dropping. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

4hooks said:


> Yes the lighting was bad. We were in the clear one min the next thing we were pretty much surrounded! Yes caught several dog fish while trying for yellow edge! I was on a friend's boat he has spot lock. First time trying it for deep dropping. Didn't catch much at all hence the question to you if yall were drifting. Don't think we will be using spot lock again while deep dropping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


spot lock would help on days when you need to slow the drift but for me I like to be drifting if I can make .5 to 1 mph drifts most of the time I can load the boat. Any faster its hard to keep bottom and bites are harder to see you can still catch fish its just not as easy


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

I think we will be drifting on the next trip. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the closer the contour lines on the bottom machine, the more fish you gonna catch. that's where the tile are. they are called tile fish because they live in a burrow in the mud and wait for a meal to come by. if you are drifting on a downhill slope, then you got a good chance of finding fish.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Well Im no pro but the way I think about it the farther apart the contour lines are that means the bottom is flat that don't mean its mud could be sand or rock and tile fish like flat mud bottoms the closer the contour lines means the bottom is falling or rising pretty much means the bottom is hard or rock and thats where the snapper and grouper will be not to say there will be no tile fish there. There will be a few but not as many as flat mud bottoms and as far as the drift i do not like fishing down hill you will have to keep letting line out and that makes it harder to see bites if you fish up hill on hard bottom you will stay hung up I like to always fish with the contours that way you can keep bottom without having to keep adjusting depth. Depth is everything Know the fish your after what kind of bottom they like and what depth they prefer


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't forget a happy medium between spot lock and full drift is to set your TM to hold a heading and leave it engaged at about half of the power you would need to hold against the current... you still drift, just do it slower. Then you can also leave your engine amidships and just engage throttle every so often to move back against the current, then neutral to drift more or less the same spot again. I have to make sure I check the compass heading when I set the trolling motor's heading because mine tends to lose the heading a little over time for whatever reason.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> Don't forget a happy medium between spot lock and full drift is to set your TM to hold a heading and leave it engaged at about half of the power you would need to hold against the current... you still drift, just do it slower. Then you can also leave your engine amidships and just engage throttle every so often to move back against the current, then neutral to drift more or less the same spot again. I have to make sure I check the compass heading when I set the trolling motor's heading because mine tends to lose the heading a little over time for whatever reason.


Sounds interesting I’m still using a drift sock haha! But for reel I have been on boats with the spot lock tech it’s awesome!


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome info guys! Thank yall!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------

